

Ask HN: Passed the first selection for YC 2009? Share your joy and your project - durdn

Have you been one of the lucky and skilful ones invited to the interviews for YC 2009?<p>Please share your excitement and share what you can tell publicly about your project.<p>We're curious even if we're depressed because we didn't make it. :)
======
bigthboy
Didn't make it but we're still moving forward. I mean, its not like PG and
Ycombinator is the ONLY way to make a start-up work. What about those billions
of them that came before YC existed?

------
rodmaz
We didn't make it. We seriously believe we have a strong aplication:
experienced people (developers), revenue model, an advanced demo, and already
very very good reviews from other people. I am sure now that YC looks at two
things basically: -a team larger enough to have at least 2 guys working full-
time until Demo Day (we had only one) -younger coders (20-28) at most. We are
29, 31 y.o.

If you don't have those two things, you probably didn't make it in this round,
since it was more competitive, even if you had a demo and your solution was
very interesting.

Needless to say, we will move forward faster than ever now. Most of the
negative things I got in life turned out to be positive later if I look
backwards. I hope it's true with YC rejection too. :)

~~~
green
I am afraid I have to agree with rodmaz's "findings" as for the criteria of
selection.

~~~
stevexd
I applied knowing my company didn't fit the profile and that my chances were
slim (one founder, a couple decades out of college, family, not based in MV or
Boston.) Rejection is never pleasant, but the experience was positive overall
and I take my hat off to Y Combinator for pioneering this unique approach to
helping startups. I know other investors are watching closely and some are
beginning to emulate them. All good. It would be most helpful if YC could
provide statistical profiles of companies that applied and those that made it
to the next round. Would also be interesting to know how many YC is planning
to fund (given the current economic stituation.)

------
satyajit
Nope, we didn't make it. Just saw the email. But we are NOT depressed. We
still are believers!

------
gqwu
Our group submitted 4 apps. We got a PG question on two of them. Still got
rejected on all 4, sucks...

~~~
satyajit
What's a PG question?

~~~
gqwu
He asked some followup questions. Showed up at the top of HN when you login,
or check <http://news.ycombinator.com/ycquestions>

------
ktom
Didn't make it,

kind of crushing. I'll admit I am depressed.

Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow

------
nolanbrown23
We got a question and thought we offered a pretty sufficient response but no
joy.

------
fernyb
How do we know if we made it? I didn't receive any email. Though I did receive
a call from a blocked number last night, but I didn't hear it ring and no
voice mail was left. Maybe... I doubt it though.

~~~
thorax
Be sure to check your spam box for the email. Mine went there, strangely.

~~~
durdn
mine went there too, on gmail.

~~~
fernyb
yeah I didn't make the cut, and thats where it ended up in my spam!

------
greg_helfer
Did you get any questions from YC during the process?

